# A bookcase with an attitude?



## Mike Mills (Apr 16, 2013)

Saw this on another forum.
Certainaly it would interest no one here.


----------



## healeydays (Apr 16, 2013)

Company's been around for awhile. Starting point for a bookcase like this is just shy of 4K, but if you are looking for something a bite more reasonable, they do have a night table for just under 1K


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Apr 18, 2013)

That is one of the coolest things I've ever seen. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Spa City Woodworks (Apr 18, 2013)

Way cool.... I want one now.


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 19, 2013)

A pistol stuck down the cushion of a chair is much cheaper and just as effective. Gary


----------



## brown down (Apr 19, 2013)

i have seen this and it is way cool!!

My only worry would be a fire! thats a lot of firepower and prob ammo as well. I think maybe for a few firearms, maybe, but your whole stash, i would rather have them safeguarded in my 90 min burn time safe!!

I have seen coffee tables with a hidden panel on the side which holds a pistol, one of mine is never less than 10 ft from me! others are locked up, loaded but locked up in my safe...


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 24, 2013)

This is most definitely a launching pad for creative storage in all furniture!!! Chuck


----------

